# engine stalls after 20 min. and won't restart



## loweyj (Jul 6, 2004)

I have a briggs and stratton 3.5 HP lawn mower and after 15-20 minutes the mower stalls and won't restart for an hour or so. I have replaced the plug, but to no avail. 

Can anyone help with suggestions on what to look for now?


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

possible coil-- check with dvom to spec check valve lash hot---


----------



## davev (Mar 30, 2004)

if you have a condensor on your engine, it 's possible that once the failing condensor gets hot, it shorts to ground, thus preventing spark until it cools down. The condensor is a small silver can that's part of the ignition system.


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

this happened to me it might not seem like it but it is the carb clening it might not help but a new carb will


----------



## bullrun (Aug 20, 2004)

have spark in a plug or is a fuel problem. maybe only have the fuel cup hole block.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

one thing on plugs don't use champion sparkplugs they are @#$%


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

im tellin ya either clean or buy a new carb it will run fine also is it a craftsman because their yard equipment is usually garbage but their tools r good but anyway i was working on 1 the other day and it had a plastic carburater which is sad


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

usually those small engines have plastic carb's to make the engine less expensive so it would be nothing to replace them. i had asked one time about replacing an all metal one on a riding mower no resemblance but it was about $190.00 thats why there plastic on those small ones. as for craftsmen mowers yeah there cheap but they have a fix it or replace it warrenty   so if replacing the carb doesn't do it get it checked out


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh! try an autolite plug in it if you allready have one it might be the carb


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

is the mower green cause we had this happen on a green craftsman 3.75 with a b/s and it was the carb also is should be crapsman


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

Is it a pulsa jet carb or a vacuject carb....sounds like a carb problem but I would not hurry out to buy a new one


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

Sorry last post was for a Tecumseh but hope it helps someone out


----------

